# For TSOW who looks sick today



## Mari (Dec 24, 2008)

My son was getting ready to go out and could not decide whether to wear the light sweater or the dark sweater. He came to me and said 'Mom, if you were a girl ........ Mari


----------



## Daniel (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: for TSOW who looks sick today*



And just for you TSOW:

http://www.funnypostcard.com/images/nascar-shuttle.jpg

http://www.innocentenglish.com/funny-pics/funny-pics/cat-inside-space-shuttle.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/funny-pictures-nasa-launch-abort-spider.jpg


----------



## white page (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: for TSOW who looks sick today*

:lol:  :flowers:


----------



## Retired (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: for TSOW who looks sick today*

Thank you, my friends!  I picked up a bug that's going around, and have all but lost my voice.  Friends have brought me therapeutic chicken soup and cookies, all of which have helped.

There won't be any kissing for a few days...:red:

Merry Christmas and thank you for your kind thoughts.


Steve


----------



## white page (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: for TSOW who looks sick today*

:airkiss: sending you an air kiss though TSOW ;

Take care !!!


----------



## Retired (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: for TSOW who looks sick today*

Thanks WP!  It's probably the best I will get these days


----------



## white page (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: for TSOW who looks sick today*

Aww  TSOW :hug:

take care of yourself please :flowers:


----------



## amastie (Dec 26, 2008)

Get well soon Tsow
Something to help clear your throat..
:icecream:
amastie


----------



## ladylore (Dec 27, 2008)

Hope your feeling better TSOW.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 27, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon TSOW.  I will lend you my car to occupy your mind :vroom:


----------



## ladylore (Dec 27, 2008)

Here are some :flowers:to raise your spirits and here a couple of other things to keep you occupied incase you get bored of the truck. lane:rockstar


----------



## Retired (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the good wishes.  I am definitely on the mend..in time for rhw New Year's party!

Toot..toot!!


----------



## white page (Dec 27, 2008)

:yahoo:   good news  , you'll be ready to:dance2: all night , and recieving many
:kiss2: too !


----------



## NicNak (Dec 27, 2008)

Glad your feeling better TSOW :support:


----------



## amastie (Dec 28, 2008)

Hope you're feeling better and better 
amastie


----------

